# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  گاج یا قلم چی؟

## Y.3.R

سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه.دوستان من میخوام تو کنکور 99 تجربی(نظام قدیم)انشا... شرکت کنم به همین خاطر از همین تابستون میخوام برم آزمون آزمایشی اما واقعا بین گاج و قلم چی موندم!حالا چرا بین این دو گیر کردم؟راستش برنامه گاج برای فارغ التحصیل ها فوق العادست یعنی گاج درسا رو تا آخر اسفند تموم میکنه و بعد اون فقط دوره میکنه و این برای من خیلی عالیه اما عیبی که گاج داره کم بودن جامعه ی آماریشه!اما قلم چی درسا رو آخر اردیبهشت تموم میکنه و تعداد دفعاتی که درسا رو دوره میکنه خیلی کمتراز گاجه و اینطوری امکان فراموشی مطالب زیاده و علت اصلی که من میخوام برم گاج همین مرورهای کمه قلمچی هست!همچنین یکی از مزیت های قلم چی بالا بودن جامعه ی آماریشه.حالا بنظرشما برنامه قوی گاج رو در نظربگیرم یا جامعه ی آماری قلمچی رو؟همچنین از دوستان میخوام بدون هیچ تعصبی هر نظری که درباره ی این دو آزمون آزمایشی دارن رو بگن تا من و دیگر دوستان بتونیم بهترین انتخابمون رو داشته باشیم.و در آخر سر از دوستانی که گاجی هستن میخوام لطفا نظرشون رو درباره ی سطح سوالات گاج(بدون هیچ تعصبی)بگن.پیشاپیش ممنون از نظرات ارزشمندتون :Y (697):  :Y (697):  :Y (697): 



اینم بگم که هنگام نظردادناتون گرون بودن قلمچی رو لحاظ نکنین چون از لحاظ مالی مشکلی ندارم

----------


## Faith

از لحاظ برتری گزینه دو در صدره 
ولی قلم بهتر از گاجه

----------


## Y.3.R

> از لحاظ برتری گزینه دو در صدره 
> ولی قلم بهتر از گاجه


ممنون میشم با دلیل بگین

----------


## Faith

گزینه دو نمونه سوالاش استاندارده و فاصله هفتگیش ک سه هفتس مناسبه 
قلم چی دو هفته ای یباره دانش آموز نمیتونه خوب خودشو آماده کنه سوالاش هم واقعا سخته البته جامعه آماریش بالاست و این نکته مثبتشه
گاج ماهی یبار بود اون موقع ک من میرفتم و این خوب نیست خیلی بین مطالعه و آزمون وقفه میفته سوالاشم جالب نیستن 
البته اینا نظر منه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط EMPROR


سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه.دوستان من میخوام تو کنکور 99 تجربی(نظام قدیم)انشا... شرکت کنم به همین خاطر از همین تابستون میخوام برم آزمون آزمایشی اما واقعا بین گاج و قلم چی موندم!حالا چرا بین این دو گیر کردم؟راستش برنامه گاج برای فارغ التحصیل ها فوق العادست یعنی گاج درسا رو تا آخر اسفند تموم میکنه و بعد اون فقط دوره میکنه و این برای من خیلی عالیه اما عیبی که گاج داره کم بودن جامعه ی آماریشه!اما قلم چی درسا رو آخر اردیبهشت تموم میکنه و تعداد دفعاتی که درسا رو دوره میکنه خیلی کمتراز گاجه و اینطوری امکان فراموشی مطالب زیاده و بنظرمن تنها مزیت قلم چی بالا بودن جامعه ی آماریشه.حالا بنظرشما برنامه قوی گاج رو در نظربگیرم یا جامعه ی آماری قلمچی رو؟همچنین از دوستان میخوام بدون هیچ تعصبی هر نظری که درباره ی این دو آزمون آزمایشی دارن رو بگن تا من و دیگر دوستان بتونیم بهترین انتخابمون رو داشته باشیم.و در آخر سر از دوستانی که گاجی هستن میخوام لطفا نظرشون رو درباره ی سطح سوالات گاج(بدون هیچ تعصبی)بگن.پیشاپیش ممنون از نظرات ارزشمندتون



اینم بگم که هنگام نظردادناتون گرون بودن قلمچی رو لحاظ نکنین چون از لحاظ مالی مشکلی ندارم


گاج مگه برنامه داده برای نظام قدیم ها؟*

----------


## Faith

من دوازدهمم نمیدونم اینا تجربیات خودم بود

----------


## Blue.moon

گزینه دو وسلام
من امسال هم گزینه بودم هم قلمچی یعنی دیگه ترفتم قلمچی ...از نظر هزینه خب دو تا ازمون تو یکسال واقعا زیاد شد ولی کاری درستی کردم گزینه شرکت کردم.سوالاش معرکس و مزایا دیگم داره که  اگه خواستید میتونم بعدا توضیح بدم...

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SHAAAAMIM


گزینه دو وسلام
من امسال هم گزینه بودم هم قلمچی یعنی دیگه ترفتم قلمچی ...از نظر هزینه خب دو تا ازمون تو یکسال واقعا زیاد شد ولی کاری درستی کردم گزینه شرکت کردم.سوالاش معرکس و مزایا دیگم داره که  اگه خواستید میتونم بعدا توضیح بدم...


نظام جدید هستی؟*

----------


## sina_hp

*کسی نمی دونه چرا گزینه 2 برای نظام قدیم ها برنامه نذاشته؟؟*

----------


## Y.3.R

> *
> 
> گاج مگه برنامه داده برای نظام قدیم ها؟*


خیر.من براساس برنامه های سال 97 گفتم اما خود  گاج گفته ک برنامه اش تغییر چندانی نخواهد کرد

----------


## Blue.moon

> *
> 
> نظام جدید هستی؟*


بله

----------


## Y.3.R

> گزینه دو وسلام
> من امسال هم گزینه بودم هم قلمچی یعنی دیگه ترفتم قلمچی ...از نظر هزینه خب دو تا ازمون تو یکسال واقعا زیاد شد ولی کاری درستی کردم گزینه شرکت کردم.سوالاش معرکس و مزایا دیگم داره که  اگه خواستید میتونم بعدا توضیح بدم...


خودم قبلا هم گزینه 2 رفتم و هم قلمچی اما حس میکنم سوالات زیست گزینه2 راحته!

----------


## Y.3.R

> *کسی نمی دونه چرا گزینه 2 برای نظام قدیم ها برنامه نذاشته؟؟*


خیر

----------


## Y.3.R

> گزینه دو نمونه سوالاش استاندارده و فاصله هفتگیش ک سه هفتس مناسبه 
> قلم چی دو هفته ای یباره دانش آموز نمیتونه خوب خودشو آماده کنه سوالاش هم واقعا سخته البته جامعه آماریش بالاست و این نکته مثبتشه
> گاج ماهی یبار بود اون موقع ک من میرفتم و این خوب نیست خیلی بین مطالعه و آزمون وقفه میفته سوالاشم جالب نیستن 
> البته اینا نظر منه


گاج هم 2 هفته یکباره

----------


## Faith

> گاج هم 2 هفته یکباره


پس عینه قلم چیه  :Yahoo (21): 
قبلا ماهی یبار بود

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fatemeh14480


پس عینه قلم چیه 
قبلا ماهی یبار بود


يه زنگ بزن نمایندگی تهران گزینه 2 بگو برنامه نظام قدیم ها رو کی ميدين*

----------


## A . H

یکی از خوبیای گاج پاسخ تشریحیش خیلی خوبه و بلافاصله بعد از ازمون در اختیارت قرار میگیره!

----------


## invinciblegirl

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه.دوستان من میخوام تو کنکور 99 تجربی(نظام قدیم)انشا... شرکت کنم به همین خاطر از همین تابستون میخوام برم آزمون آزمایشی اما واقعا بین گاج و قلم چی موندم!حالا چرا بین این دو گیر کردم؟راستش برنامه گاج برای فارغ التحصیل ها فوق العادست یعنی گاج درسا رو تا آخر اسفند تموم میکنه و بعد اون فقط دوره میکنه و این برای من خیلی عالیه اما عیبی که گاج داره کم بودن جامعه ی آماریشه!اما قلم چی درسا رو آخر اردیبهشت تموم میکنه و تعداد دفعاتی که درسا رو دوره میکنه خیلی کمتراز گاجه و اینطوری امکان فراموشی مطالب زیاده و علت اصلی که من میخوام برم گاج همین مرورهای کمه قلمچی هست!همچنین یکی از مزیت های قلم چی بالا بودن جامعه ی آماریشه.حالا بنظرشما برنامه قوی گاج رو در نظربگیرم یا جامعه ی آماری قلمچی رو؟همچنین از دوستان میخوام بدون هیچ تعصبی هر نظری که درباره ی این دو آزمون آزمایشی دارن رو بگن تا من و دیگر دوستان بتونیم بهترین انتخابمون رو داشته باشیم.و در آخر سر از دوستانی که گاجی هستن میخوام لطفا نظرشون رو درباره ی سطح سوالات گاج(بدون هیچ تعصبی)بگن.پیشاپیش ممنون از نظرات ارزشمندتون
> 
> 
> 
> اینم بگم که هنگام نظردادناتون گرون بودن قلمچی رو لحاظ نکنین چون از لحاظ مالی مشکلی ندارم


 گاج بخاطر دلایلی که خودتون گفتین و... و اما چرا قلم چی نه : چون شما بخاطر جامعه آماری میخواین تو قلم شرکت کنین اما وقتی این آزمون سوالاش لو میرن یا فروخته میشن و یا توش تقلب هست ترازها درست و واقعی نیستن
خودم مورد زیاد دیدم که میگفتن ما درصدامونو خیلی خوب میزنیم اما نمیدونیم چرا تراز قلممون بالا نمیاد و نامتناسبه
خود منم پشت کنکوریم و میخوام از مهر برم گاج
گزینه دو رو هم چون آزمون هاش 3 هفته یکباره و این باعث میشه دانش آموز بخاطر فرصت زیاد برای هر آزمون تنبلی کنه و بنظرم فاصله برای بین دو آزمون زیاده حذفش کردم واسه خودم
موفق باشید

----------


## invinciblegirl

اگر یه مقایسه ی اصولی و درست میخواین بین قلم چی و گاج تو گوگل سرچ بزنین کلبه ی مشاوره تو وبلاگ سرچ بزنین قلم چی یا گاج مقایسه بین دو آزمونو میاره  مشاور این وبلاگم آقای جدیدی هستن بنظرم خوب مقایسه کردن
خودم لینک نذاشتم چون ترسیدم یه وقت خلاف قوانین باشه

----------


## MrNobody

به آزمون ها از دید تراز نگاه نکنید اگه هم نگاه میکنید به چشم یک ابزار برای پیشرفت نگاه کنید و ازش روحیه بگیرید ولی درباره آزمون ها باید بگم که قلم چی سطح سوالاتش واقعا بالاس ولی یادمون نره که افرادی که تو قلم چی هستن تونستن به این سوالات سخت پاسخ بدن پس شک نکنید کنکور رو هم عالی تر میدن پس نگید قلم چی سخت من نمیتونم 
وقتی بقیه میتونن تو هم باید بتونی تا تو کورس رقابت جا نمونی

----------


## invinciblegirl

> گزینه دو وسلام
> من امسال هم گزینه بودم هم قلمچی یعنی دیگه ترفتم قلمچی ...از نظر هزینه خب دو تا ازمون تو یکسال واقعا زیاد شد ولی کاری درستی کردم گزینه شرکت کردم.سوالاش معرکس و مزایا دیگم داره که  اگه خواستید میتونم بعدا توضیح بدم...


اگه زحمتی نیست میشه لطفا اون مزایای دیگه رم بگین
ممنون میشم

----------


## Y.3.R

> به آزمون ها از دید تراز نگاه نکنید اگه هم نگاه میکنید به چشم یک ابزار برای پیشرفت نگاه کنید و ازش روحیه بگیرید ولی درباره آزمون ها باید بگم که قلم چی سطح سوالاتش واقعا بالاس ولی یادمون نره که افرادی که تو قلم چی هستن تونستن به این سوالات سخت پاسخ بدن پس شک نکنید کنکور رو هم عالی تر میدن پس نگید قلم چی سخت من نمیتونم 
> وقتی بقیه میتونن تو هم باید بتونی تا تو کورس رقابت جا نمونی


ولی نباید اینم یادمون بره که حدود 70%سوالات کنکور(وشایدم بیشتر)مشابه سال های قبله و قلم چی یکی از بدی هاش اینه ک به این موضوع خیلی کم اهمیته و سوالایی گاها طرح میکنه که واقعا اومدنش تو کنکور کمتر از 1% هستش پس عقل حکم میکنه ک ابتدا سوالاتی رو حل کنیم که احتمال اومدنشون بالای 50% هست

----------


## Blue.moon

> اگه زحمتی نیست میشه لطفا اون مزایای دیگه رم بگین
> ممنون میشم


ببین عزیزم.برنامش متعادل تره و صرفا خرید  سوالات کمتر چون تو شایت تراز نمیزنن که خیلی ها  بخاطر اینچیزا سوالارو بخرن سوالاشو الکی سخت نمیده که کتاب بفروشه.جامعه آماریشم خوبه برعکس تصورات افراد.واسه من خیلی مهمه که حتی حوزه چجوری باشه در این حد.خب چون خیلی خداروشکر شلوغ الکی نیست حوزه هاشم عالین‌ کلا....

----------


## rezamh

سلام.من خودم میخوام از تابستون آزمون ثبت نام کنم.اطلاعی هم از کیفیت ومزیت ومعایب آزمون ها ندارم چون آخرین باری آزمون دادم کنکور ۹۶بود که قلمچی شرکت میکردم.ولی قلمچی امتحان خودشو پس داده.به شخصه ریسک موسسات دیگه رو قبول نمیکنم و قلمچی ثبت نام میکنم.هرچی باشه بدتر از گزینه ۲ وگاج و...نیست.اکثر رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰۰هم قلمچی بودن

----------


## MrNobody

> ولی نباید اینم یادمون بره که حدود 70%سوالات کنکور(وشایدم بیشتر)مشابه سال های قبله و قلم چی یکی از بدی هاش اینه ک به این موضوع خیلی کم اهمیته و سوالایی گاها طرح میکنه که واقعا اومدنش تو کنکور کمتر از 1% هستش پس عقل حکم میکنه ک ابتدا سوالاتی رو حل کنیم که احتمال اومدنشون بالای 50% هست


صد در صد با حرفت موافقم شک نکن 
من نمیگم قلم چی بریم و دیگه هیچ
من میگم برای شروع و تا نزدیکای کنکور قلم چی چون سطح بالای سوالات باعث میشه فشار کنکور تحمیل بشه و به این فضا آشنا بشه دانش آموز ولی وقتی رسید نزدیک کنکور کم کم باید دل از آزمون بکشید و بچشبید به کنکور ها

----------


## Django

برای هر کدوم یکی دوتا آزمونشو ثبت نام کنید , ببینید با کدوم بیشتر حال میکنید!

----------


## دکتر اسدی

گاج اصلا آزمون هاش از لحاظ کیفیت سوال خوب نیستن. قلمچی هم معایب زیادی نداره ولی قطعا فایده ش از گاج بیشتره

----------


## دکتر اسدی

در کل که به هیچ کسی که تو ابتدای مسیر فرار داره شرکت تو هیچ آزمونی رو توصیه نمیکنم

----------


## invinciblegirl

> ببین عزیزم.برنامش متعادل تره و صرفا خرید  سوالات کمتر چون تو شایت تراز نمیزنن که خیلی ها  بخاطر اینچیزا سوالارو بخرن سوالاشو الکی سخت نمیده که کتاب بفروشه.جامعه آماریشم خوبه برعکس تصورات افراد.واسه من خیلی مهمه که حتی حوزه چجوری باشه در این حد.خب چون خیلی خداروشکر شلوغ الکی نیست حوزه هاشم عالین‌ کلا....


ممنون عزیزم موفق باشی

----------


## Y.3.R

> صد در صد با حرفت موافقم شک نکن 
> من نمیگم قلم چی بریم و دیگه هیچ
> من میگم برای شروع و تا نزدیکای کنکور قلم چی چون سطح بالای سوالات باعث میشه فشار کنکور تحمیل بشه و به این فضا آشنا بشه دانش آموز ولی وقتی رسید نزدیک کنکور کم کم باید دل از آزمون بکشید و بچشبید به کنکور ها


من به چند علت نمیخوام برم قلم چی:
دلیل اول:تعداد دورهاش نسبت به گاج خیلی کمتره
دلیل دوم:درسا رو خیلی دیر تموم میکنه(آخر اردیبهشت)و اون باعث میشه که آدم دچار استرس بشه که آیا تو مدت اندک باقی مونده آیا میشه درسارو جمع کرد یا خیر اما گاج آخر اسفند تموم میکنه و بعد اون فقط دوره میکنه و این یه اعتماد به نفسی به آدم میده که بتونه بهتر، درسا رو جمع و جور کنه(این موضوع دلیل اصلی من برای انتخاب گاج هست)
دلیل سوم:واقعا بعضی از سوالات کانون رو مخ هستن و فراتر از حد کنکور طرح میشن یعنی امکان اومدن اون سوالات تو کنکور کم تر از 1% هست و طرح این گونه سوالات دوتا بدی داره===>بدی اول:باعث میشه که روحیه داوطلب تضعیف بشه چون هر کی دوس داره که به اکثر سوالات پاسخ بده.بدی دوم(مهم ترین بدیش):طرح این گونه سوالات سخت داوطلب رو مجاب میکنه که تو خونه سوالات سخت تری رو کار کنه که بتونه این گونه سوالات رو جواب بده به همین خاطر داوطلب وقت طلایشو صرف زدن تست های سختی میکنه که امکان اومدن اون سوالات تو کنکور خیلی خیلی کمه اما همین داوطلب اگه سر جلسه آزمون با سوالاتی در سطح کنکور مواجه میشد دیگه نمیرفت سراغ سوالات سخت بلکه دنبال سوالاتی میگشت که در سطح آزمون آزمایشیش (و سطح کنکورش)باشه و احتمال اومدن این گونه سوالات هم واقعا تو کنکور خیلی زیاده.شاید بگین که سوالات سخت ما رو بیشتر برا کنکور آماده میکنه،منم کاملا با این حرف موافقم اما باید توجه کنیم که زدن تست های سخت زمان بره و وقت زیادی رو از آدم میگیره،به همین موضوع خیلیا توجه نمیکنن و تو خونه سوالات سخت تری رو کار میکنن تا سر آزمون آزمایشی بتونن به سوالا جواب بدن و همین وقت گذاشتن رو سوالات سخت تو خونه باعث میشه که داوطلب برای خودندن بقیه دروس وقت کم بیاره و حتی بعضی دروس رو حذف کنه!یعنی داوطلب بعضی دروسش رو فقط بخاطر زدن سوالایی حذف کرده که امکان طرح شدن اون سوال تو کنکور خیلی خیلی کمه!اما آیا بهتر نیست که ما سوالاتی در سطح کنکور کار کنیم که هم باعث میشه ما بتونیم به اکثر دروسمون برسیم و همچنین امکان اومدن اون سوالات تو کنکور خیلی زیاده؟
اینا دلایل من مبنی بر انتخاب نکردن قلم بود،حالا ممنون میشم شما هم نظرتون رو درباره ی هر دو آزمون آزمایش بگین.در ضمن بگم که نه قلمچی مال بابامه و نه گاج !که بخوام از یکیشون بد بگم و از یکیشون تعریف کنم،اصلا اینطور نیست،من فقط نظرمو میگم تا دوستان درباره ی درست یا غلط بودن نظرم منو راهنمایی کنن

----------


## Y.3.R

> در کل که به هیچ کسی که تو ابتدای مسیر فرار داره شرکت تو هیچ آزمونی رو توصیه نمیکنم


خداروشکر ابتدای مسیر نیستم بلکه نزدیک خط پایانم که خسته اونجا افتادم و کافیه که یه نفری منو هل بده تا از خط پایان رد شم.حالا با این تفاسیر چه پیشنهادی بهم میکنین؟

----------


## Y.3.R

> برای هر کدوم یکی دوتا آزمونشو ثبت نام کنید , ببینید با کدوم بیشتر حال میکنید!


این امکانش وجود نداره چون نمیشه آزمون ها رو تک تکی ثبت نام کرد!مگه اینکه سوالای گاج رو از یه جایی گیر بیارم که اونم اصلا تو نت پیدا نمیشه

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه.دوستان من میخوام تو کنکور 99 تجربی(نظام قدیم)انشا... شرکت کنم به همین خاطر از همین تابستون میخوام برم آزمون آزمایشی اما واقعا بین گاج و قلم چی موندم!حالا چرا بین این دو گیر کردم؟راستش برنامه گاج برای فارغ التحصیل ها فوق العادست یعنی گاج درسا رو تا آخر اسفند تموم میکنه و بعد اون فقط دوره میکنه و این برای من خیلی عالیه اما عیبی که گاج داره کم بودن جامعه ی آماریشه!اما قلم چی درسا رو آخر اردیبهشت تموم میکنه و تعداد دفعاتی که درسا رو دوره میکنه خیلی کمتراز گاجه و اینطوری امکان فراموشی مطالب زیاده و علت اصلی که من میخوام برم گاج همین مرورهای کمه قلمچی هست!همچنین یکی از مزیت های قلم چی بالا بودن جامعه ی آماریشه.حالا بنظرشما برنامه قوی گاج رو در نظربگیرم یا جامعه ی آماری قلمچی رو؟همچنین از دوستان میخوام بدون هیچ تعصبی هر نظری که درباره ی این دو آزمون آزمایشی دارن رو بگن تا من و دیگر دوستان بتونیم بهترین انتخابمون رو داشته باشیم.و در آخر سر از دوستانی که گاجی هستن میخوام لطفا نظرشون رو درباره ی سطح سوالات گاج(بدون هیچ تعصبی)بگن.پیشاپیش ممنون از نظرات ارزشمندتون
> 
> 
> 
> اینم بگم که هنگام نظردادناتون گرون بودن قلمچی رو لحاظ نکنین چون از لحاظ مالی مشکلی ندارم



یه چیز خیلی جالب هست که کسی متوجهش نمیشه! اولش قلمچی رو نیگا میکنی میگی woOow چقد مرووور! چقد باحال بشم اگه اینارو بخونم
بعد تو وارد بازی قلمچی که میشی میبینی همه بچه ها یه دور درسارو اوکی و درست و حسابی خوندن (چه سال قبل، چه مدرسه) و الان فقط دارن طبق برنامه، دوباره درسارو میخونن! و تو اصلا نمیرسی به درساش اگه هم برسی همه رو بخونی به تسلط کافی نمیرسی چشم رو هم میزاری وا میکنی ازمونت رسیده مطالبی که خوندی رو تسلط نداری اونایی که نخوندی رو کی باس جبران کنی؟
رتبه برترا که قلمچی شرکت میکردن میگفتن چهار و پنجشنبه فقط مرور میکردن اینا چطور میرسن این همه درس رو توی ۱۱ روز بخونن؟
جالبه که اونا محکم خوندن، پایه شون هم قوی بوده خیلی راحت میتازونن
ولی تویی که قبلا درسارو نصفه خوندی یا که داری از صفر شروع میکنی که امسالو بترکونی باید بگم از برنامه قلمچی جا میمونی!!!!
مرور که داشت ولی تو ایستگاه های جبرانی اینقده مباحث زیاده که خو به خود مباحث اصلیشم نمیرسی چه برسه به جبرانیاش... مرور زیاد رو ملاک قرار نده!!!
برای قلمچی کسی که از صفر میخونه باید ۱۲ ساعت روزانه مطالعه کنه تا طبق برنامش پیش بره حالا اول سال میگی  میخوام بترکووونم ولی بعد هی یه مشکلی پیش میاد میبینی شنبه که کلا مهمون داشتین نشد بخونی یکشنبه فقط ۸ ساعت خوندی دو شنبه خانوادت رفتن بیرون مجبور شدی بمونی خونه که درس بخونی ولی از تنهایی حوصلت نکشیده بخونی
یهو به خودت میای میبینی یه هفتش مونده و تو چیزی نخوندییییی!

----------


## Blue.moon

گزینه دو 
تمام

----------


## MrNobody

> من به چند علت نمیخوام برم قلم چی:
> دلیل اول:تعداد دورهاش نسبت به گاج خیلی کمتره
> دلیل دوم:درسا رو خیلی دیر تموم میکنه(آخر اردیبهشت)و اون باعث میشه که آدم دچار استرس بشه که آیا تو مدت اندک باقی مونده آیا میشه درسارو جمع کرد یا خیر اما گاج آخر اسفند تموم میکنه و بعد اون فقط دوره میکنه و این یه اعتماد به نفسی به آدم میده که بتونه بهتر، درسا رو جمع و جور کنه(این موضوع دلیل اصلی من برای انتخاب گاج هست)
> دلیل سوم:واقعا بعضی از سوالات کانون رو مخ هستن و فراتر از حد کنکور طرح میشن یعنی امکان اومدن اون سوالات تو کنکور کم تر از 1% هست و طرح این گونه سوالات دوتا بدی داره===>بدی اول:باعث میشه که روحیه داوطلب تضعیف بشه چون هر کی دوس داره که به اکثر سوالات پاسخ بده.بدی دوم(مهم ترین بدیش):طرح این گونه سوالات سخت داوطلب رو مجاب میکنه که تو خونه سوالات سخت تری رو کار کنه که بتونه این گونه سوالات رو جواب بده به همین خاطر داوطلب وقت طلایشو صرف زدن تست های سختی میکنه که امکان اومدن اون سوالات تو کنکور خیلی خیلی کمه اما همین داوطلب اگه سر جلسه آزمون با سوالاتی در سطح کنکور مواجه میشد دیگه نمیرفت سراغ سوالات سخت بلکه دنبال سوالاتی میگشت که در سطح آزمون آزمایشیش (و سطح کنکورش)باشه و احتمال اومدن این گونه سوالات هم واقعا تو کنکور خیلی زیاده.شاید بگین که سوالات سخت ما رو بیشتر برا کنکور آماده میکنه،منم کاملا با این حرف موافقم اما باید توجه کنیم که زدن تست های سخت زمان بره و وقت زیادی رو از آدم میگیره،به همین موضوع خیلیا توجه نمیکنن و تو خونه سوالات سخت تری رو کار میکنن تا سر آزمون آزمایشی بتونن به سوالا جواب بدن و همین وقت گذاشتن رو سوالات سخت تو خونه باعث میشه که داوطلب برای خودندن بقیه دروس وقت کم بیاره و حتی بعضی دروس رو حذف کنه!یعنی داوطلب بعضی دروسش رو فقط بخاطر زدن سوالایی حذف کرده که امکان طرح شدن اون سوال تو کنکور خیلی خیلی کمه!اما آیا بهتر نیست که ما سوالاتی در سطح کنکور کار کنیم که هم باعث میشه ما بتونیم به اکثر دروسمون برسیم و همچنین امکان اومدن اون سوالات تو کنکور خیلی زیاده؟
> اینا دلایل من مبنی بر انتخاب نکردن قلم بود،حالا ممنون میشم شما هم نظرتون رو درباره ی هر دو آزمون آزمایش بگین.در ضمن بگم که نه قلمچی مال بابامه و نه گاج !که بخوام از یکیشون بد بگم و از یکیشون تعریف کنم،اصلا اینطور نیست،من فقط نظرمو میگم تا دوستان درباره ی درست یا غلط بودن نظرم منو راهنمایی کنن


اول درباره برنامه بگم که برنامه قلم چی برا کسیه که از دهم باش بیاد و اگه هم نیومده حداقلش اینه که تابستون کنکورش بمونه خونه و آزمون نده و پایه هاشو ببنده و از مهر فقط پایه مرور کنه و دوازدهمشو ببره جلو ولی من نمیدونم گاج چطور برنامه داد که تا قبل عید کل دوازدهم جمع میشه 
واسه ما که دوازدهمیم یه برنامه سنگین به زور تا 13 اردیبهشت همه چی جمع میشه ولی از برنامه فارغ التحصیل ها اطلاعی ندارم
بعد فرقی نمیکنم که تو بعد عبد ببندی یا قبل عبد 
تو داری میخونی و تو دوران جمع بندی همه مباحث رو جمع بندی میکنی پس جای نگرانی نیست و تو در طول دو هفته زمان زیادی داری که مباحث رو بچلونی
ولی مورد دوم آره قبول دارم واقعا بعضی تست های کانون رو مخ هستن و 1 دزصد هم احتمال نداره بیاد و از سطح سوالات کنکور خیلی بالاتره
ولی یه مشکلی هست
اول اینکه خیلی از رقبا تو قلم چی هستن و تقریبا به این سوالات 1 درصدی پاسخ میدن پس کنکور که آسونه رو میتونن راحت تر ج بدن 
اینو بخوابه تو آب نمک 
دوم اینکه قلم چی چرا سخت میده ؟ سخت میده که بخواد فشار کنکور رو به تو تحمیل کنه و بفهمی چه فشاری داره که از یه سوال سخت رد بشی یا استرس و . . . 
فشاری که سر کنکور هست رو قبول دارم که هیچ جا نمیتونه بده ولی وقتی تو بدونی با سوالات جدید و سختی قراره رو به رو بشی کم کم به این استرسه عادت میکنی و کم رنگ میشه
ولی گاج ( طبق گفته خودتون ) سوالاتش روتین و در حد کنکوره و تو با کم کیفیت ترین کتاب بدون استرس میری سر جلسه و همرو با خیال راحت میدی و تراز خوب و . . .
بعدش قلم چی همه سوالاتش که سخت سخت نیست من خودم با آبی که به گفته خیلیا آشغاله میرم و فیزیک 80 و حسابان 80 و درصد قابل قبولی میگیرم بدون حل کردن تست های آن چنان سخت
و در آخر هم بگم که قلم چی برای کسیه که خودشو میخواد برای شرایط غیر منتظره کنکور اماده کنه ، برای سوالاتش سختش ، فشار و استرسش 
در اخر هم بگم که یه سر به سایت قلم چی بزنید ببینید بیشتر رتبه های زیر 1000 از قلم چیه پس شک نکن این رتبه برتر ها یه چیزی میدونستن که رفتن قلم چی
و در اخر هم بگم این آزمون ها برای رقابت خودت با خودته 
برای پیشرفت خودت 
هدف اینه هر آزمون بهتر آزمون قبل بشی
ولی نه به شرطی که همه چی ایده آل باشه
تو اگه با سخت ترین چیز ها یاد بگیری دیگه آسون ها برات آب خوردنه ولی اگه با اسون ها یاد بگیری ممکنه فشار و . . . نزاره همون آسونو هم بزنی
روز خوبی داشته باشید  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## legend one

برا نظام قدیمی ها  که برنامه گاج عالیه. منم اولش قلم چی میرفتم ولی بعد تغییر مزخرف برنامه کانون ازمون های گاج رو شرکت کردم از لحاظ سطح سوالات هم واقعا گاج چیزی از قلم کم نداره و البته تقلبشم کمتره.

----------

